# Autoblog, "Lutz in space"



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Lutz in space​**​*
Posted Apr 21, 2005, 1:47 PM ET by David Thomas








GM is in the crosshairs. Not ours alone either. But since they are the big buzz these days we’re shocked that the
* Fastlane Blog*, GM’s outlet for getting their point across, has not addressed any of the troubles the company is facing up front. The title of Tuesday’s post was “The Sun Keeps Coming Up.” First, the Fastlane Blog hasn’t given us an “unfiltered” look at GM or its execs. This post by Lutz is just amazing in its self-promotion. Blogs do not work as promotional tools alone. Saying this is an “alternative viewpoint” is ridiculous. At least he calls the GTO’s release “tepid” which is accurate. The whole post just gives a rosy glow to every product. The only one we can say deserves it so far is the new Pontiac Solstice (the Cobalt and G6 aren’t bad either). Of course no one’s driven a Solstice yet, but hey it looks hot and promises extreme value. Does anyone else find it odd a sporty roadster will be GM’s top value vehicle?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GM is doing an awful lot right. I have been treated better by my Pontiac dealer, GM and the local GM zone than any other car company I've bought product from.

GM has called me at home, listened to my input, and continually followed up. They put a new back bumper on my car when they didn't need to. Even got a bottle of touchup paint today.

I've owned a ton of cars -- and have never been treated like this. Geez, my wife has owned BMWs and Jags -- and never been treated this. Turning a gigantic company like GM around is like steering a supertanker. You can make corrective action -- but it's going to take a while for the ship to turn.

I think they're turning it. Just hope the bean counters and yes men stooges don't kill it.


----------

